# Scoperta agghiacciante ... ma ormai sono passati 2 anni !



## Francecast (30 Agosto 2016)

Ciao a tutti,
ho letto qualche discussione su questo forum e mi siete sembrate persone equilibrate, in grado di aiutare compagni di sventura, per cui voglio raccontarvi la mia storia sperando di ricevere empatia e magari qualche consiglio spassionato.
Ero un uomo felice, fino a due anni fa. 
Avevo una bella famiglia, una moglie molto carina, di cui ero innamorato, due figli, che adoro, amici comuni, parenti accettabili, casa, un ottimo lavoro, insomma tutto filava liscio e regolare. 
Un maledetto giorno, durante una vacanza con amici, in un momento di curiosità, mi metto a spulciare il cellulare di mia moglie, avendo visto per caso la sua password....non l'avessi mai fatto...leggendo WhatsApp mi si raggela il sangue: "Amore, non vedo l'ora di riabbracciarti, mi mancano i tuoi baci" 
Il cuore mi accelera a 150 battiti, inizio a sudare, sono incredulo e spaventato allo stesso tempo. Il cielo mi crolla addosso, sta succedendo proprio a me, quello che pensavo fino a quel momento impossibile: mia moglie mi sta tradendo. La prima sera sto muto e faccio finta di nulla, ma non riesco a chiudere occhio, penso e ripenso a cosa sia potuto succedere al nostro rapporto e chi possa essere questo maledetto rovinafamiglie.
Il giorno dopo, alla sera, torno di nascosto a cercare messaggi sul suo cellulare, ne trovo di nuovi e ancora più compromettenti. A quel punto non reggo più, scoppio, la copro di insulti e inizio ad interrogarla.
Mi assicura che è solo un amico, un collega, che la cerca e vorrebbe avere una storia con lei, ma poi, messa sotto pressione, confessa che si sono visti una volta per un caffè, e, alla fine, ammette che all'uscita del bar si sono baciati. Alla mia domanda esplicita se hanno fatto sesso, mi assicura che non c'è stato nulla di più di quel bacio.
Con il cuore infranto, ma parzialmente rassicurato da questo, ci volevo credere con tutto me stesso, sono andato avanti per qualche settimana e ho deciso di perdonarla. Dopo 2 settimane mi sentivo meglio, le compro dei fiori, le dico che la amo moltissimo e che voglio passare la mia vita con lei, mi risponde che mi ama e che non vuole rovinare il nostro matrimonio per nulla e mi assicura che non rivedrà più il tipo. Facciamo pace. 
Il nostro menage torna quasi normale, facciamo l'amore, parliamo tanto, io ogni tanto le controllo il cellulare, con il suo consenso, e, non trovando più messaggi del tizio, mi tranquillizzo.
Nel frattempo scopro che il tizio era un suo collega, sposato, conosciuto sul luogo di lavoro, che vedeva quasi quotidianamente. Addirittura inizio a chattare con questo, dicendogli di lasciar perdere, il mio matrimonio era solido e con lui non ci sarebbe stato null'altro che una semplice amicizia.
Passiamo Natale, passiamo Capodanno, la situazione torna quasi normale.
Fino ad un nuovo bruttissimo giorno, in cui cercando spiccioli, al mattino presto, per il parcheggio, mi metto a frugare nella sua borsa, ma invece delle monetine trovo un secondo cellulare segreto, spento.
Me lo infilo in tasca e corro al lavoro, durante i momenti di pausa lo accendo ed inizio a cercare di trovare la password d'accesso. Provo e riprovo e alla fine ci riesco. Una password stupida, le iniziali del tizio.
Sempre con il cuore in gola apro WUp e zacc... davanti ai miei occhi, nelle miei mani ho quasi un anno intero di messaggi: praticamente la loro storia dall'inizio a quella mattina, tutta raccontata messaggio per messaggio dentro quel telefono. Non vi sto a raccontare cosa ho trovato, in poche parola la storia era cominciata 10 mesi prima, si erano conosciuti al lavoro, lui l'aveva invitata ad uscire mentre io ero all'estero per lavoro, si erano visti e avevano fatto l'amore in macchina. Per tutto il tempo poi continuavano a vedersi di notte, appena io uscivo per andare a lavorare durante il turno notturno, lei lasciava i bambini dai nonni e passava la notte da lui. Altre volte veniva lui in casa mia, entrando appena io uscivo.
Sono rimasto sconvolto, la vita mi sembrava finita, ma possibile che non mi fossi accorto di nulla per 10 mesi ?
In più: l'avevo perdonata ! Perchè non ha smesso subito di vederlo, sapendo che rischiava il nostro matrimonio, ma addirittura aveva un secondo cellulare per farmi stare tranquillo!??
Io ero stato fedelissimo, mai una scappatella, mai delle parole fuori posto, non l'avevo mai tradita, l'amavo e mi piaceva moltissimo stare con lei, anche fisicamente, per me questo era un colpo basso, totalmente inaspettato, un mattone che mi cadeva in testa mentre passeggiavo fischiettando nella mia vita serena.
La obbligo ad un incontro a tre, durante il quale lui guarda per terra con la paura di essere picchiato. Lei decide di lasciarlo e riprovare a ricucire il nostro rapporto. Lui dopo qualche mese sparisce. 
Noi intanto cerchiamo di riavvicinarci con vacanze e promesse di fedeltà.
Siamo stati da terapeuti e consulenti. Io però non riuscivo a riprendermi, ero sconvolto, cercavo vendetta.
Cerco e trovo storie di sesso, mi innamoro anche di una ragazza con cui sto qualche mese. 
Dopo circa 4 mesi di questo, mi sento appagato e decido di riprovarci seriamente: compriamo una casa, bellissima, ma anche molto impegnativa dal punto di vista economico.
La mia delusione era però ancora forte e non mi sentivo amato, avevo bisogno di un sentimento nuovo, ero molto depresso. Così, dopo altri 8 mesi, conosco una ragazza, un giorno di luglio, durante un viaggio all'estero per lavoro. Questa mi fa impazzire subito, la cerco in Italia, stiamo insieme e ci innamoriamo. Lei è bellissima e giovane, persa per me. Ad oggi è un anno che stiamo insieme, io continuo a vivere con mia moglie, che però considero ex, lei si accorge di tutto e sa tutto della mia nuova relazione, che non le nascondo.
Lei soffre, dice che è pronta a perdonarmi e tornare con me. 
In questa situazione provo molta angoscia, sensi di colpa per i miei figli e ora non so onestamente che fare.
Sono lacerato da questa scelta: lascio i miei figli in balia della moglie, ormai depressa e ansiogena e mi butto nel sogno di una nuova relazione, con il contro di molti dubbi sulla sostenibilità economica di questa?
Oppure resto nella mia bella casa nuova, riprovo a costruire qualcosa con lei, cercando di perdonarla e sopratutto cercando di dimenticare questo nuovo e giovane amore ?

Grazie per la pazienza e siate gentili, sono ancora molto sensibile.


----------



## sheldon (30 Agosto 2016)

*penso che*

con tua moglie il rapporto sia irrimediabilmente compromesso,persa la fiducia 2 volte non la si recupera piu.
La giovane ragazza non è la soluzione,ok riprendere la autostima,ok vendicarsi per il tradimento subito, perchè c'è tradimento e tradimento,ma da come descrivivi il comportamento di tua moglie è stato veramente dei peggiori,ma non penso sia la tua soluzione.
Ci sta sentirsi riamato,di nuovo considerato,ma attento a capire se questo sentimento nuovo che provi non sia dettato dalle scatenanti che ho esposto sopra.
Purtroppo ti sei imbarcato in una situazione economica onerosa,ma credo che se riusciste ad accordarvi la soluzione per te migliore sarebbe la separazione,non riesci a perdonarla,provi ancora rancore,le stai rendendo pan per focaccia ed nel tuo caso...ti capisco.


----------



## Francecast (30 Agosto 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> con tua moglie il rapporto sia irrimediabilmente compromesso,persa la fiducia 2 volte non la si recupera piu.
> La giovane ragazza non è la soluzione,ok riprendere la autostima,ok vendicarsi per il tradimento subito, perchè c'è tradimento e tradimento,ma da come descrivivi il comportamento di tua moglie è stato veramente dei peggiori,ma non penso sia la tua soluzione.
> Ci sta sentirsi riamato,di nuovo considerato,ma attento a capire se questo sentimento nuovo che provi non sia dettato dalle scatenanti che ho esposto sopra.
> Purtroppo ti sei imbarcato in una situazione economica onerosa,ma credo che se riusciste ad accordarvi la soluzione per te migliore sarebbe la separazione,non riesci a perdonarla,provi ancora rancore,le stai rendendo pan per focaccia ed nel tuo caso...ti capisco.


Grazie Sheldon, 
perchè dici che non può essere la soluzione stare con questa giovane ragazza? E' bellissima e molto intelligente. Lei sa della mia situazione e vorrebbe vivere insieme a me, una volta separato. Accetterebbe i miei figli e ne vorrebbe uno nostro.


----------



## MariLea (30 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Grazie Sheldon,
> perchè dici che non può essere la soluzione stare con questa giovane ragazza? E' bellissima e molto intelligente. Lei sa della mia situazione e vorrebbe vivere insieme a me, una volta separato. Accetterebbe i miei figli e ne vorrebbe uno nostro.


Un passo alla volta, intanto vendi la bellissima casa che è un peso economico non indifferente...
che la separazione porti ad un impoverimento economico lo sanno pure i sassi,
poi dirai a tua moglie che ti vuoi separare, se sarai ancora della stessa idea..
ed io penso di sì visto che è recidiva... e la fiducia non la recuperi più.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto qualche discussione su questo forum e mi siete sembrate persone equilibrate, in grado di aiutare compagni di sventura, per cui voglio raccontarvi la mia storia sperando di ricevere empatia e magari qualche consiglio spassionato.
> Ero un uomo felice, fino a due anni fa.
> Avevo una bella famiglia, una moglie molto carina, di cui ero innamorato, due figli, che adoro, amici comuni, parenti accettabili, casa, un ottimo lavoro, insomma tutto filava liscio e regolare.
> ...


Benvenuto  
ci sono margini di recupero con tua moglie ? 
La partenza credo nasca da qui, prima darai una risposta alla domanda prima potrai prendere ulteriori decisioni


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2016)

Buttati nella nuova storia.
Apertamente.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Buttati nella nuova storia.
> Apertamente.


Mi stupisci


----------



## Ross (31 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> .......
> 
> Sono lacerato da questa scelta: lascio i miei figli in balia della moglie, ormai depressa e ansiogena e mi butto nel sogno di una nuova relazione, con il contro di molti dubbi sulla sostenibilità economica di questa?
> Oppure resto nella mia bella casa nuova, riprovo a costruire qualcosa con lei, cercando di perdonarla e sopratutto cercando di dimenticare questo nuovo e giovane amore ?
> ...


Ciao Francecast!

Credo tu disponga di una immensa fortuna, pur nella triste situazione: hai due reali possibilità, entrambe concrete e interessanti.
Non a tutti è data una scelta simile. A volte non se ne ha neanche una, semplicemente si è costretti a levarsi dalle scatole senza neanche troppi convenevoli.


L'unica cosa che a me frenerebbe moltissimo nel tentativo di ricostruzione è la recidività di tua moglie. 
Hai dato una possibilità ed è stata sprecata malissimo, penso sia un dato di fatto.


Opinione personale è che nella tua situazione ci vuole molto più fegato a rimanere che non a tuffarsi in una nuova avventura.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Sono rimasto sconvolto, la vita mi sembrava finita, ma possibile che non mi fossi accorto di nulla per 10 mesi ?
> In più: l'avevo perdonata ! *Perchè non ha smesso subito di vederlo, sapendo che rischiava il nostro matrimonio, ma addirittura aveva un secondo cellulare per farmi stare tranquillo!??*
> ...


1) perché le interessava perché le piaceva perché era molto coinvolta. Probabilmente in maniera simile al tuo coinvolgimento per la tua nuova relazione. 
2) Lei ti ha (ri) promesso fedeltà ma tu non sei stato ai patti, a tua volta. Se comprendo le motivazioni - perché è un'esigenza che provano tutti dopo essere traditi - la realtà dei fatti è che anche tu l'hai tradita e questo allontana dall'obiettivo di una riconciliazione.
3) Comprare una casa nuova cercando di rinnovare il sogno d'amore in un momento in cui non era più tale è stato un grosso errore. E' quello che voleva anche mia moglie, che mi ha tradito con modalità analoghe alla tua. Io mi sono rifiutato. Sono passi che si fanno quando si ha una sicurezza di avere dei progetti veramente condivisi. 
4) E' comprensibile la depressione, così pure lo stato di ansia. Si sta molto male, dopo: si ha una sensazione di aver fallito la propria vita, e allo stesso tempo si cova un rancore profondo che non trova requie e allo stesso tempo ansia e paura che tutto si ripresenti, uguale. In pratica, si inizia a stare male con chi ci ha tradito. Se in quel momento conosci una persona che invece ti fa stare bene, non è affatto strano che ci si innamori di lei. Più che altro, ci si innamora di quello "stare finalmente bene".
Tra questa condizione ritrovata e la decisione di costruire qualcosa con questa nuova persona, c'è tutta una parte razionale  su cui devi lavorare, per non incorrere nell'errore già commesso di "comprare casa" senza avere la sicurezza di "mantenerla". Tu dici di avere dei dubbi "economici". Ho il sospetto che dietro questa giustificazione ci sia altro, forse paura di un cambiamento che non comprendi totalmente. Diciamo che hai paura di un altro fallimento, non sei pienamente convinto, hai paura di fare un altro passo sbagliato.
Ma lei, questa nuova, secondo te, è una persona "giusta" per avere una storia duratura?
5) Che tua moglie sia depressa è comprensibile. Ha rinunciato a un uomo e a una situazione appagante e divertente per te e si ritrova ora accanto un marito ormai ex preso da un'altra. Anche a lei è crollato tutto quello che di solido aveva costruito e pure il resto non ce l'ha più. Per il tuo punto di vista la colpa spetta solo a lei, ma lei sicuramente vede le cose in maniera diversa, e quindi sta vivendo una situazione sicuramente negativa per il suo equilibrio. In una coppia almeno uno dei due deve essere molto convinto e fortemente motivato per tentare una ricostruzione. Qui di forti motivazioni non ne vedo: vi siete allontanati entrambi, seppure in tempi diversi.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> 1) perché le interessava perché le piaceva perché era molto coinvolta. Probabilmente in maniera simile al tuo coinvolgimento per la tua nuova relazione.
> 2) Lei ti ha (ri) promesso fedeltà ma tu non sei stato ai patti, a tua volta. Se comprendo le motivazioni - perché è un'esigenza che provano tutti dopo essere traditi - la realtà dei fatti è che anche tu l'hai tradita e questo allontana dall'obiettivo di una riconciliazione.
> 3) Comprare una casa nuova cercando di rinnovare il sogno d'amore in un momento in cui non era più tale è stato un grosso errore. E' quello che voleva anche mia moglie, che mi ha tradito con modalità analoghe alla tua. Io mi sono rifiutato. Sono passi che si fanno quando si ha una sicurezza di avere dei progetti veramente condivisi.
> 4) E' comprensibile la depressione, così pure lo stato di ansia. Si sta molto male, dopo: si ha una sensazione di aver fallito la propria vita, e allo stesso tempo si cova un rancore profondo che non trova requie e allo stesso tempo ansia e paura che tutto si ripresenti, uguale. In pratica, si inizia a stare male con chi ci ha tradito. Se in quel momento conosci una persona che invece ti fa stare bene, non è affatto strano che ci si innamori di lei. Più che altro, ci si innamora di quello "stare finalmente bene".
> ...


Ti quoto su tutto


----------



## Skorpio (31 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Francecast ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto qualche discussione su questo forum e mi siete sembrate persone equilibrate, in grado di aiutare compagni di sventura, per cui voglio raccontarvi la mia storia sperando di ricevere empatia e magari qualche consiglio spassionato.
> Ero un uomo felice, fino a due anni fa.
> Avevo una bella famiglia, una moglie molto carina, di cui ero innamorato, due figli, che adoro, amici comuni, parenti accettabili, casa, un ottimo lavoro, insomma tutto filava liscio e regolare.
> ...


Cosa scegliere nessuno meglio di te può saperlo...

La scelta giusta per me sarà quella che ti consentirà di evitare in futuro di frugar nelle borse e nel cellulare della tua compagna... 

A volte si trovano brutte sorprese.....

X gli spicci ci sono ancora comprensivi negozianti che cambiano moneta, finché la GDO non avrà fagocitato tutto il commercio conviene approfittarne


----------



## Skorpio (31 Agosto 2016)

*...*



Francecast ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto qualche discussione su questo forum e mi siete sembrate persone equilibrate, in grado di aiutare compagni di sventura, per cui voglio raccontarvi la mia storia sperando di ricevere empatia e magari qualche consiglio spassionato.
> Ero un uomo felice, fino a due anni fa.
> Avevo una bella famiglia, una moglie molto carina, di cui ero innamorato, due figli, che adoro, amici comuni, parenti accettabili, casa, un ottimo lavoro, insomma tutto filava liscio e regolare.
> ...


Cosa scegliere nessuno meglio di te può saperlo...

La scelta giusta per me sarà quella che ti consentirà di evitare in futuro di frugar nelle borse e nel cellulare della tua compagna... 

A volte si trovano brutte sorprese.....

X gli spicci ci sono ancora comprensivi negozianti che cambiano moneta, finché la GDO non avrà fagocitato tutto il commercio conviene approfittarne


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cosa scegliere nessuno meglio di te può saperlo...
> 
> *La scelta giusta per me sarà quella che ti consentirà di evitare in futuro di frugar nelle borse e nel cellulare della tua compagna...*
> 
> ...


La scelta giusta è quella di una persona che non nasconde se stessa dietro uno strumento elettronico e una password.
Se si arriva a guardare nel cellulare di una compagna/un compagno è perché si cominciano ad avere dei dubbi, e probabilmente questa è la parte che è stata omessa in questa storia.
Chi ha visto "Fantozzi contro tutti", ricorda quei "leggerissimi sospetti" che colsero il ragionier Ugo a un certo punto, quando in ogni canto della casa iniziò a trovare del pane.
A un certo punto ad ognuno di noi questi "leggerissimi sospetti" sopraggiungono, inaspettatamente.
Spesso sono indotti da "leggerissimi cambiamenti" nelle abitudini del partner, sempre sono conseguenza di comportamenti che si stentano a riconoscere.
La tentazione di trovare una scorciatoia nel cellulare o nella mail del partner è talmente ovvia e banale che chi ne ha già avuto esperienza e vuole intrecciare una relazione extraconiugale ha trovato la soluzione nel secondo cellulare o in chat alternative.
Mi mancano un po' i tempi in cui il telefono era uno solo, fisso, in casa.
Si tradiva lo stesso, ma almeno non ci si accusava di ledere la "privacy", triste baluardo della nostra epoca.
Diciamo che non c'erano motivazioni per farlo.
Sembra niente, ma è già qualcosa.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Per me hai negato per un anno che il vostro rapporto fosse finito. Lo accetti adesso perché puoi farlo da traditore, da vincente. Non è un buon momento per vendere case. Cercate di fare tutto civilmente.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Agosto 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> La scelta giusta è quella di una persona che non nasconde se stessa dietro uno strumento elettronico e una password.
> Se si arriva a guardare nel cellulare di una compagna/un compagno è perché si cominciano ad avere dei dubbi, e probabilmente questa è la parte che è stata omessa in questa storia.
> Chi ha visto "Fantozzi contro tutti", ricorda quei "leggerissimi sospetti" che colsero il ragionier Ugo a un certo punto, quando in ogni canto della casa iniziò a trovare del pane.
> A un certo punto ad ognuno di noi questi "leggerissimi sospetti" sopraggiungono, inaspettatamente.
> ...


Sono d accordo con te, ma non dimenticare che c'è chi questi "leggerissimi sospetti" li ha un po troppo spesso, e x autentiche assurdità


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d accordo con te, ma non dimenticare che c'è chi questi "leggerissimi sospetti" li ha un po troppo spesso, e x autentiche assurdità


Non è questo il caso, però.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono d accordo con te, ma non dimenticare che c'è chi questi "leggerissimi sospetti" li ha un po troppo spesso, e x autentiche assurdità


Non credo. Anche i sospetti senza fondamento sono un sintomo di uno squilibrio nella relazione che viene interpretato come dubbio è gelosia. Non è escluso che poi ci sia un tradimento, ma è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina? Parlavo poco tempo fa con un'amica che era andata in terapia per superare il tradimento subito e diceva che la terapeuta le diceva "ma lei si rende conto che mi sta descrivendo un matrimonio che è un disastro?" Il tradimento arriva dopo. 
Solo che, come nella storiella della rana che finisce bollita, ci si rende conto che non funzionavano tante cose solo dopo un tradimento.


----------



## spleen (31 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me hai negato per un anno che il vostro rapporto fosse finito. Lo accetti adesso perché puoi farlo da traditore, *da vincente*. Non è un buon momento per vendere case. Cercate di fare tutto civilmente.


Cosa ha vinto? Cosa si vince?


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo. Anche i sospetti senza fondamento sono un sintomo di uno squilibrio nella relazione che viene interpretato come dubbio è gelosia. Non è escluso che poi ci sia un tradimento, ma è nato prima l'uovo o la gallina? Parlavo poco tempo fa con un'amica che era andata in terapia per superare il tradimento subito e diceva che la terapeuta le diceva "ma lei si rende conto che mi sta descrivendo un matrimonio che è un disastro?" Il tradimento arriva dopo.
> Solo che, come nella storiella della rana che finisce bollita, ci si rende conto che non funzionavano tante cose solo dopo un tradimento.


In effetti un forte squilibrio lo può dare anche una gelosia patologica che mina profondamente il rapporto


----------



## Skorpio (31 Agosto 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Non è questo il caso, però.


No, infatti, io parlavo in ottica futura


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti un forte squilibrio lo può dare anche una gelosia patologica che mina profondamente il rapporto


Sì.
Una gelosia patologica è sintomo di un disturbo di personalità, o comunque di problemi di natura psicologica.
Spesso la gelosia in questi casi è possessività, ossessione di controllo, profonda insicurezza, ansia. 
Problemi di questo tipo creano sicuramente squilibri e rendono difficoltosa la continuità nel tempo di un rapporto.
In questo caso, però, vedo un comportamento di reazione "normale": il marito in effetti ha scoperto qualcosa che era in atto già da un po' e di cui aveva probabilmente avvertito i sintomi.
In maniera non molto dissimile feci io: in tutta la mia vita non era mai andato a frugare nel cellulare di mia moglie, o nei suoi cassetti, nei suoi spazi. 
Fino a quando a un certo punto lei se ne uscì con una richiesta inusuale accompagnata da spiegazioni incoerenti.


----------



## danny (31 Agosto 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No, infatti, io parlavo in ottica futura



Quando perdi la fiducia in una persona è difficile riacquistarla.
Ci vuole tempo e molto impegno, soprattutto da parte del traditore nel garantire la propria limpidezza.
Se come tradito ti trovi di fronte una persona riservata, che tende per natura a mantenere chiusi i propri spazi, questa cosa diventa faticosa per entrambi.
Con un nuovo partner, se si è elaborato correttamente il trauma (e si riescono a distinguere i comportamenti del singolo da quelli del genere umano, cosa che si dà per scontata, ma che non è affatto detto sia così), credo che non sia impossibile ritrovare a "dare" fiducia.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa ha vinto? Cosa si vince?


Chiedilo a lui. Chiaramente non si è impegnato a ricostruire la relazione, ma solo a trovare un'alternativa.
Non dico che abbia fatto male, perché sempre si fa quel che si può.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Una gelosia patologica è sintomo di un disturbo di personalità, o comunque di problemi di natura psicologica.
> Spesso la gelosia in questi casi è possessività, ossessione di controllo, profonda insicurezza, ansia.
> Problemi di questo tipo creano sicuramente squilibri e rendono difficoltosa la continuità nel tempo di un rapporto.
> ...


Concordo nel caso in questione non si tratta di gelosia patologica 
ho colto solo lo spunto datomi da Bruni che ha citato la gelosia

in effetti la mia associazione era dal vissuto di una mia amica che si è ritrovata costretta a vivere anzi a subire una gelosia patologica, sfociata in seguito anche in violenza fisica 
diciamo che sono mentalmente andata  OT


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Concordo nel caso in questione non si tratta di gelosia patologica
> ho colto solo lo spunto datomi da Bruni che ha citato la gelosia
> 
> in effetti la mia associazione era dal vissuto di una mia amica che si è ritrovata costretta a vivere anzi a subire una gelosia patologica, sfociata in seguito anche in violenza fisica
> diciamo che sono mentalmente andata  OT


Generalmente il geloso patologico è insicuro di sé e dei propri sentimenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Generalmente il geloso patologico è insicuro di sé e dei propri sentimenti.


Insicuro dei suoi sentimenti lo trovo contraddittorio però


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Insicuro dei suoi sentimenti lo trovo contraddittorio però


Non so se ho capito bene.
Io non lo trovo contraddittorio. Quando una persona comincia a vedere come possibili partner altre persone è naturale sia che senta traballante la sicurezza di coppia, sia è possibile che attribuisca all'altro le stesse sensazioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene.
> Io non lo trovo contraddittorio. Quando una persona comincia a vedere come possibili partner altre persone è naturale sia che senta traballante la sicurezza di coppia, sia è possibile che attribuisca all'altro le stesse sensazioni.


Ok ora ho capito


----------



## sheldon (31 Agosto 2016)

*ci si separa*

non perchè c'è un'altra persona,ma perchè non puo' piu' funzionare il rapporto con l'ufficiale.
Tu sei ancora sotto "botta",non sei lucido,sei "avvelenato".
La decisione per un nuovo rapporto importante bisogna prenderla a mente serena,altrimenti rischi di rovinare la vita a te stesso ed alla nuova fiamma.
Prenditi i tuoi tempi,è una decisione importante,poi ci sono di mezzo i figli,non traumatizzarli con la presenza immediata di un'altra persona.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> non perchè c'è un'altra persona,ma perchè non puo' piu' funzionare il rapporto con l'ufficiale.
> Tu sei ancora sotto "botta",non sei lucido,sei "avvelenato".
> La decisione per un nuovo rapporto importante bisogna prenderla a mente serena,altrimenti rischi di rovinare la vita a te stesso ed alla nuova fiamma.
> Prenditi i tuoi tempi,è una decisione importante,poi ci sono di mezzo i figli,non traumatizzarli con la presenza immediata di un'altra persona.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> non perchè c'è un'altra persona,ma perchè non puo' piu' funzionare il rapporto con l'ufficiale.
> Tu sei ancora sotto "botta",non sei lucido,sei "avvelenato".
> La decisione per un nuovo rapporto importante bisogna prenderla a mente serena,altrimenti rischi di rovinare la vita a te stesso ed alla nuova fiamma.
> Prenditi i tuoi tempi,è una decisione importante,poi ci sono di mezzo i figli,non traumatizzarli con la presenza immediata di un'altra persona.


Ma lui ha pervicacemente cercato un paracadute prima di lanciarsi fuori dal nido.


----------



## Francecast (31 Agosto 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> ci sono margini di recupero con tua moglie ?
> La partenza credo nasca da qui, prima darai una risposta alla domanda prima potrai prendere ulteriori decisioni



Ti giuro, ora non so rispondere a questa domanda, le voglio bene si, ma non so se riuscirei ad amarla ancora, ci siamo detti e fatti troppo male.


----------



## Francecast (31 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Buttati nella nuova storia.
> Apertamente.



In che senso apertamente?
Ho molta paura, l'impressione è quella di buttarsi in un buco nero, con pochissime certezze


----------



## mistral (31 Agosto 2016)

Ciao,benvenuto.
Innanzi tutto mi dispiace perché ovviamente in tanti qui sappiamo come ti senti o come ti sei sentito.
Posso solo consigliarti di stare attento a ciò che ora definisci amore perché potrebbe rivelarsi un semplice calesse che ti torna utile per traghettarti altrove.Puo anche andare bene ma per ora dovresti sceglierti calessi che ti permettono di scendere dove vuoi,lasciando da parte almeno nuove figliolanze perché a meno che tu non abbia sempre avuto il desiderio di un altro figlio,temo che sia un far qualcosa per far vedere a tua moglie quanto stai bene...e sarebbe molto triste.
Ti sei innamorato di questa ragazza pochi mesi dopo la scoperta del tradimento anzi,già prima,nella tua ricerca ti eri innamorato di un'altra oltre a varie storie di sesso.Non mi sembra normale se vissuto da un uomo che scrive di non aver mai assolutamente pensato di vivere qualcosa extra coppia per tanti anni e che stava tanto bene dove  stava.
La vera vittoria è non cambiare troppo noi stessi a causa di chi ci ha ingannato.
Va bene la storia di sesso,siamo umani,le rivalse anche se non ci fanno onore a volte servono a noi stessi.Lo stereotipo "più giovane,bellissima" sono un bell'asso nella manica da presentare in società ma nel gioco delle decisioni importanti contano zero.Io temo che tu stia stravolgendo la tua natura ed i tuoi progetti solo in funzione di come ti ha trattato tua moglie.


----------



## Francecast (31 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> 1) perché le interessava perché le piaceva perché era molto coinvolta. Probabilmente in maniera simile al tuo coinvolgimento per la tua nuova relazione.
> 2) Lei ti ha (ri) promesso fedeltà ma tu non sei stato ai patti, a tua volta. Se comprendo le motivazioni - perché è un'esigenza che provano tutti dopo essere traditi - la realtà dei fatti è che anche tu l'hai tradita e questo allontana dall'obiettivo di una riconciliazione.
> 3) Comprare una casa nuova cercando di rinnovare il sogno d'amore in un momento in cui non era più tale è stato un grosso errore. E' quello che voleva anche mia moglie, che mi ha tradito con modalità analoghe alla tua. Io mi sono rifiutato. Sono passi che si fanno quando si ha una sicurezza di avere dei progetti veramente condivisi.
> 4) E' comprensibile la depressione, così pure lo stato di ansia. Si sta molto male, dopo: si ha una sensazione di aver fallito la propria vita, e allo stesso tempo si cova un rancore profondo che non trova requie e allo stesso tempo ansia e paura che tutto si ripresenti, uguale. In pratica, si inizia a stare male con chi ci ha tradito. Se in quel momento conosci una persona che invece ti fa stare bene, non è affatto strano che ci si innamori di lei. Più che altro, ci si innamora di quello "stare finalmente bene".
> ...


Grazie per l'analisi puntuale e precisa.
Su tutti i punti capisco la tua interpretazione e sono d'accordo con questa.
Alla domanda se questa nuova persona possa essere giusta ti rispondo: questa ragazza ha tutte le carte in regola per essere una buona compagna di vita, è più giovane di me di circa 10 anni, molto bella, ma anche molto intelligente e impegnata dal punto di vista intellettuale/lavorativo, esattamente come piace a me. Interessata ad avere una famiglia e disposta a seguire anche le mie esigenze lavorative e famigliari (due figli già presenti ad esempio).


----------



## mistral (31 Agosto 2016)

Quanti anni di differenza avete tu e la tua amante o meglio,quanti anni ha lei?


----------



## Francecast (31 Agosto 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La scelta giusta è quella di una persona che non nasconde se stessa dietro uno strumento elettronico e una password.
> Se si arriva a guardare nel cellulare di una compagna/un compagno è perché si cominciano ad avere dei dubbi, e probabilmente questa è la parte che è stata omessa in questa storia.
> Chi ha visto "Fantozzi contro tutti", ricorda quei "leggerissimi sospetti" che colsero il ragionier Ugo a un certo punto, quando in ogni canto della casa iniziò a trovare del pane.
> A un certo punto ad ognuno di noi questi "leggerissimi sospetti" sopraggiungono, inaspettatamente.
> ...



In realtà avevo letto dei messaggi simil innocenti che ogni tanto arrivavano e si visualizzavano in automatico sul display, ma quello che mi ha fatto insospettire era proprio il fatto che il cellulare aveva un password, cosa che non era mai capitata in 15 anni di conoscenza


----------



## Francecast (31 Agosto 2016)

sheldon ha detto:


> non perchè c'è un'altra persona,ma perchè non puo' piu' funzionare il rapporto con l'ufficiale.
> Tu sei ancora sotto "botta",non sei lucido,sei "avvelenato".
> La decisione per un nuovo rapporto importante bisogna prenderla a mente serena,altrimenti rischi di rovinare la vita a te stesso ed alla nuova fiamma.
> Prenditi i tuoi tempi,è una decisione importante,poi ci sono di mezzo i figli,non traumatizzarli con la presenza immediata di un'altra persona.


Hai ragione, sono ancora avvelenato.
La nuova fiamma però fa pressione dopo un anno, è molto gelosa e vorrebbe una decisione definitiva


----------



## JON (31 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> appena io uscivo per andare a lavorare durante il turno notturno,* lei lasciava i bambini dai nonni e passava la notte da lui*. Altre volte veniva lui in casa mia, entrando appena io uscivo.


Scusa, ma com'era possibile questa cosa?


----------



## Francecast (31 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao,benvenuto.
> Innanzi tutto mi dispiace perché ovviamente in tanti qui sappiamo come ti senti o come ti sei sentito.
> Posso solo consigliarti di stare attento a ciò che ora definisci amore perché potrebbe rivelarsi un semplice calesse che ti torna utile per traghettarti altrove.Puo anche andare bene ma per ora dovresti sceglierti calessi che ti permettono di scendere dove vuoi,lasciando da parte almeno nuove figliolanze perché a meno che tu non abbia sempre avuto il desiderio di un altro figlio,temo che sia un far qualcosa per far vedere a tua moglie quanto stai bene...e sarebbe molto triste.
> Ti sei innamorato di questa ragazza pochi mesi dopo la scoperta del tradimento anzi,già prima,nella tua ricerca ti eri innamorato di un'altra oltre a varie storie di sesso.Non mi sembra normale se vissuto da un uomo che scrive di non aver mai assolutamente pensato di vivere qualcosa extra coppia per tanti anni e che stava tanto bene dove  stava.
> ...


Grazie per la comprensione, in effetti sto ancora male pensando alla mia famiglia (pseudo)perfetta ormai distrutta. In realtà non avevo mai tradito mia moglie per 12 anni, stavo bene ed ero molto sereno, di occasioni ne avrei avute diverse, ma ho sempre pensato che non ne valesse la pena.
Tutto è avvenuto solo DOPO la scoperta, sia il sesso sia l'innamoramento per altre persone. 
La tua frase finale mi ha colpito parecchio, è proprio vero, sto stravolgendo la mia natura e i miei progetti per come mi ha trattato quella stronza, ma cosa dovrei fare ? Fargliela passare liscia ? Perdonarla dopo tutto quello che mi ha fatto? 
Non riesco più a guardarla in faccia, mi sembra brutta, invecchiata di 20 anni e misera. A volte mi fa pena e non capisco come non me ne sia accorto prima.



mistral ha detto:


> Quanti anni di differenza avete tu e la tua amante o meglio,quanti anni ha lei?


Lei ha 30 anni, io 42



JON ha detto:


> Scusa, ma com'era possibile questa cosa?


Perchè ? 
Diceva che era stanca e li lasciava dormire dai suoi genitori.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Ti giuro, ora non so rispondere a questa domanda, le voglio bene si, ma non so se riuscirei ad amarla ancora, ci siamo detti e fatti troppo male.





Francecast ha detto:


> In che senso apertamente?
> Ho molta paura, l'impressione è quella di buttarsi in un buco nero, con pochissime certezze





Francecast ha detto:


> Grazie per l'analisi puntuale e precisa.
> Su tutti i punti capisco la tua interpretazione e sono d'accordo con questa.
> Alla domanda se questa nuova persona possa essere giusta ti rispondo: questa ragazza ha tutte le carte in regola per essere una buona compagna di vita, è più giovane di me di circa 10 anni, molto bella, ma anche molto intelligente e impegnata dal punto di vista intellettuale/lavorativo, esattamente come piace a me. Interessata ad avere una famiglia e disposta a seguire anche le mie esigenze lavorative e famigliari (due figli già presenti ad esempio).


Sembra la descrizione di un candidato a un posto di lavoro.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> In realtà avevo letto dei messaggi simil innocenti che ogni tanto arrivavano e si visualizzavano in automatico sul display, ma quello che mi ha fatto insospettire era proprio il fatto che il cellulare aveva un password, cosa che non era mai capitata in 15 anni di conoscenza


Beh sì una password che compare dal nulla qualche sospetto lo suscita


----------



## Francecast (31 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra la descrizione di un candidato a un posto di lavoro.


Ok, allora aggiungo che facciamo sesso strepitoso, forse come mai fatto da 20 anni a questa parte


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Ok, allora aggiungo che facciamo sesso strepitoso, forse come mai fatto da 20 anni a questa parte


È una corsa al rialzo 

Però c'è da dire che tu stesso dimostri di essere titubante nell'abbandonare la famiglia per avventurarti in una relazione ufficiale con la tua nuova ragazza 
quindi qualche dubbio lo hai.


----------



## Francecast (31 Agosto 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È una corsa al rialzo
> 
> Però c'è da dire che tu stesso dimostri di essere titubante nell'abbandonare la famiglia per avventurarti in una relazione ufficiale con la tua nuova ragazza
> quindi qualche dubbio lo hai.


Si qualche dubbio ce l'ho in effetti, lei è giovane, potenzialmente instabile, mi esporrei economicamente come non mai e potrei incasinarmi il resto della mia vita con le mie stesse mani.
Sono bloccato qui. La testa frulla 18h al giorno su questo punto.


----------



## JON (31 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Perchè ?
> Diceva che era stanca e li lasciava dormire dai suoi genitori.


Da come ne hai parlato sembra che la cosa sia accaduta più di una volta. E' un po' strano che il congegno [turno notturno - stanchezza moglie - ricovero nonni] abbia potuto funzionare più volte senza destare sospetti da parte di qualcuno.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Si qualche dubbio ce l'ho in effetti, lei è giovane, potenzialmente instabile, mi esporrei economicamente come non mai e potrei incasinarmi il resto della mia vita con le mie stesse mani.
> Sono bloccato qui. La testa frulla 18h al giorno su questo punto.


Non ti fidi. Comprensibile.


----------



## Babou (31 Agosto 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Si qualche dubbio ce l'ho in effetti, lei è giovane, potenzialmente instabile, mi esporrei economicamente come non mai e potrei incasinarmi il resto della mia vita con le mie stesse mani.
> Sono bloccato qui. La testa frulla 18h al giorno su questo punto.


Ciao, benvenuto anche da parte mia.
Finito di leggere il tuo racconto, mi sono sentita un po' rattristata per te, perché la tua storia è partita come molte che si leggono qui, dolorosa e devastante, ma si è poi complicata, e poi complicata, e poi complicata. Premetto che è comprensibile, io sono una tradita e quindi so come ci si sente, che nel dolore che si prova per essere stati ingannati si può finire per mollare (o si vorrebe mollare) alcuni freni inibitori che ci siamo imposti eticamente nella vita. Ora però hai aggiunto situazioni difficili a una situazione difficile di partenza. La cosa secondo me ideale è risolverne una alla volta, risolvere tutto insieme faresti per infilare l'ennesima complicazione: cioè pensare di lascire la moglie per andare a vivere con la nuova fiamma e metterla incinta, è una cosa proprio rischiosa che potrebbe farti solo soffrire ancora, e mi pare che di sofferenze ne hai già patite fin troppe, forse è il momento che smetti di farti del male. Inizia col risolvere la questione con la moglie, ne parlate insieme e in modo civile decidete che è finita, perché è chiaro che sia così, le questioni economiche non devono adesso diventare il fulcro della tua decisione: una casa si vende e se ne fa un'altra, basta. La nuova donna, visto che ha 30 anni, può aspettare ancora un pochino, perché ti sconsiglio calorosamente di buttarti in casa di un'altra donna appena separato. Datti almeno un paio d'anni da uomo solo, vivi con la tua giovane e avvenente ragazza per un po' da fidanzatini e poi vedi come va. Perché guarda che la separazione è una roba brutta da affrontare, tu sei fortunato che hai il sostegno affettivo di una nuova donna, ma evita altre complicazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto anche da parte mia.
> Finito di leggere il tuo racconto, mi sono sentita un po' rattristata per te, perché la tua storia è partita come molte che si leggono qui, dolorosa e devastante, ma si è poi complicata, e poi complicata, e poi complicata. Premetto che è comprensibile, io sono una tradita e quindi so come ci si sente, che nel dolore che si prova per essere stati ingannati si può finire per mollare (o si vorrebe mollare) alcuni freni inibitori che ci siamo imposti eticamente nella vita. Ora però hai aggiunto situazioni difficili a una situazione difficile di partenza. La cosa secondo me ideale è risolverne una alla volta, risolvere tutto insieme faresti per infilare l'ennesima complicazione: cioè pensare di lascire la moglie per andare a vivere con la nuova fiamma e metterla incinta, è una cosa proprio rischiosa che potrebbe farti solo soffrire ancora, e mi pare che di sofferenze ne hai già patite fin troppe, forse è il momento che smetti di farti del male. Inizia col risolvere la questione con la moglie, ne parlate insieme e in modo civile decidete che è finita, perché è chiaro che sia così, le questioni economiche non devono adesso diventare il fulcro della tua decisione: una casa si vende e se ne fa un'altra, basta. La nuova donna, visto che ha 30 anni, può aspettare ancora un pochino, perché ti sconsiglio calorosamente di buttarti in casa di un'altra donna appena separato. Datti almeno un paio d'anni da uomo solo, vivi con la tua giovane e avvenente ragazza per un po' da fidanzatini e poi vedi come va. Perché guarda che la separazione è una roba brutta da affrontare, tu sei fortunato che hai il sostegno affettivo di una nuova donna, ma evita altre complicazioni.


:up:


----------



## mistral (31 Agosto 2016)

Se vuoi un piccolo consiglio...lascia stare le pressioni della tua nuova fiamma.
A mio parere devi decidere se separati oppure no senza pensare alla rete di sicurezza presunta sulla quale cadresti.
Lei è una trentenne ,età molto,particolare ,le amiche cominciano a fare figli,li hanno già fatti o li hanno in progetto a breve.All'incirca a quell'eta (33 anni)una mia amica mi disse che si sarebbe messa alla ricerca di uno spermatozoo ,mi parve agghiacciante ma lo fece.Ebbe un figlio che poi non si rivelò il bambolotto che credeva ,le basi erano traballanti e si separò dopo due anni.Non dico assolutamente sia il vostro caso ma quel decennio di età che vi separa fa sì che la vostra progettualità futura sia abissalmente diversa.Lei che deve ancora costruire tutto e tu che avevi la rassicurazione di aver finito il grosso del lavoro.
Dal canto tuo tu come uomo dai molti punti alla qualità del sesso che fate ma stai attento a questo abbaglio.
Sono due parametri che possono variare in un nano secondo .I figli potrebbero rappresentare un punto di attrito e la passione potrebbe scemare o finire.Deve esserci molto altro alla base.
Al di là del sesso,delle sue pressioni e la sua voglia di maternità.Come la vedi? Avete affinità,progetti,sogni che vi accomunano o ognuno ha i propri?


----------



## Carola (31 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Se vuoi un piccolo consiglio...lascia stare le pressioni della tua nuova fiamma.
> A mio parere devi decidere se separati oppure no senza pensare alla rete di sicurezza presunta sulla quale cadresti.
> Lei è una trentenne ,età molto,particolare ,le amiche cominciano a fare figli,li hanno già fatti o li hanno in progetto a breve.All'incirca a quell'eta (33 anni)una mia amica mi disse che si sarebbe messa alla ricerca di uno spermatozoo ,mi parve agghiacciante ma lo fece.Ebbe un figlio che poi non si rivelò il bambolotto che credeva ,le basi erano traballanti e si separò dopo due anni.Non dico assolutamente sia il vostro caso ma quel decennio di età che vi separa fa sì che la vostra progettualità futura sia abissalmente diversa.Lei che deve ancora costruire tutto e tu che avevi la rassicurazione di aver finito il grosso del lavoro.
> Dal canto tuo tu come uomo dai molti punti alla qualità del sesso che fate ma stai attento a questo abbaglio.
> ...


Quoto tutto .


----------



## Francecast (31 Agosto 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto anche da parte mia.
> Finito di leggere il tuo racconto, mi sono sentita un po' rattristata per te, perché la tua storia è partita come molte che si leggono qui, dolorosa e devastante, ma si è poi complicata, e poi complicata, e poi complicata. Premetto che è comprensibile, io sono una tradita e quindi so come ci si sente, che nel dolore che si prova per essere stati ingannati si può finire per mollare (o si vorrebe mollare) alcuni freni inibitori che ci siamo imposti eticamente nella vita. Ora però hai aggiunto situazioni difficili a una situazione difficile di partenza. La cosa secondo me ideale è risolverne una alla volta, risolvere tutto insieme faresti per infilare l'ennesima complicazione: cioè pensare di lascire la moglie per andare a vivere con la nuova fiamma e metterla incinta, è una cosa proprio rischiosa che potrebbe farti solo soffrire ancora, e mi pare che di sofferenze ne hai già patite fin troppe, forse è il momento che smetti di farti del male. Inizia col risolvere la questione con la moglie, ne parlate insieme e in modo civile decidete che è finita, perché è chiaro che sia così, le questioni economiche non devono adesso diventare il fulcro della tua decisione: una casa si vende e se ne fa un'altra, basta. La nuova donna, visto che ha 30 anni, può aspettare ancora un pochino, perché ti sconsiglio calorosamente di buttarti in casa di un'altra donna appena separato. Datti almeno un paio d'anni da uomo solo, vivi con la tua giovane e avvenente ragazza per un po' da fidanzatini e poi vedi come va. Perché guarda che la separazione è una roba brutta da affrontare, tu sei fortunato che hai il sostegno affettivo di una nuova donna, ma evita altre complicazioni.


Forse non sono ancora pronto ad affrontare tutto il dolore della separazione. Penso allo sguardo di mio figlio quando gli dirò che papà non si sveglierà più con lui a preparare la colazione.
Ma se poi questa indecisione mi facesse perdere la mia giovane ragazza?  mi sentirei di aver perso la seconda occasione della mia vita.


----------



## Francecast (31 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Se vuoi un piccolo consiglio...lascia stare le pressioni della tua nuova fiamma.
> A mio parere devi decidere se separati oppure no senza pensare alla rete di sicurezza presunta sulla quale cadresti.
> Lei è una trentenne ,età molto,particolare ,le amiche cominciano a fare figli,li hanno già fatti o li hanno in progetto a breve.All'incirca a quell'eta (33 anni)una mia amica mi disse che si sarebbe messa alla ricerca di uno spermatozoo ,mi parve agghiacciante ma lo fece.Ebbe un figlio che poi non si rivelò il bambolotto che credeva ,le basi erano traballanti e si separò dopo due anni.Non dico assolutamente sia il vostro caso ma quel decennio di età che vi separa fa sì che la vostra progettualità futura sia abissalmente diversa.Lei che deve ancora costruire tutto e tu che avevi la rassicurazione di aver finito il grosso del lavoro.
> Dal canto tuo tu come uomo dai molti punti alla qualità del sesso che fate ma stai attento a questo abbaglio.
> ...


Hai ragione, devo decidere se separarmi oppure no, cercando di non pensare alle sue pressioni, al suo "ricatto" di lasciarmi se non farò qualche passo verso di lei. Sento anche io che ha una certa fretta di riprodursi, cosa che io non ho assolutamente, perchè in effetti pensavo di aver finito quella fase della vita. A parte questo abbiamo molte affinità, nel lavoro, nei progetti di vita e nel modo di concepire le cose, chiaramente con punti di vista differenti, dati probabilmente anche dalla diversa età.


----------



## Foglia (31 Agosto 2016)

Io non partirei dalla prospettiva di separarmi PER la tua nuova fiamma. Se ti separi lo devi fare per te stesso. Se ed in quanto non stai bene con tua moglie.Quoto comunque [MENTION=6270]Babou[/MENTION], parola per parola.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2016)

Babou ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto anche da parte mia.
> Finito di leggere il tuo racconto, mi sono sentita un po' rattristata per te, perché la tua storia è partita come molte che si leggono qui, dolorosa e devastante, ma si è poi complicata, e poi complicata, e poi complicata. Premetto che è comprensibile, io sono una tradita e quindi so come ci si sente, che nel dolore che si prova per essere stati ingannati si può finire per mollare (o si vorrebe mollare) alcuni freni inibitori che ci siamo imposti eticamente nella vita. Ora però hai aggiunto situazioni difficili a una situazione difficile di partenza. La cosa secondo me ideale è risolverne una alla volta, risolvere tutto insieme faresti per infilare l'ennesima complicazione: cioè pensare di lascire la moglie per andare a vivere con la nuova fiamma e metterla incinta, è una cosa proprio rischiosa che potrebbe farti solo soffrire ancora, e mi pare che di sofferenze ne hai già patite fin troppe, forse è il momento che smetti di farti del male. Inizia col risolvere la questione con la moglie, ne parlate insieme e in modo civile decidete che è finita, perché è chiaro che sia così, le questioni economiche non devono adesso diventare il fulcro della tua decisione: una casa si vende e se ne fa un'altra, basta. La nuova donna, visto che ha 30 anni, può aspettare ancora un pochino, perché ti sconsiglio calorosamente di buttarti in casa di un'altra donna appena separato. Datti almeno un paio d'anni da uomo solo, vivi con la tua giovane e avvenente ragazza per un po' da fidanzatini e poi vedi come va. Perché guarda che la separazione è una roba brutta da affrontare, tu sei fortunato che hai il sostegno affettivo di una nuova donna, ma evita altre complicazioni.


Condivido


----------



## Francecast (6 Settembre 2016)

Sono davvero nella cacca fino al collo.
Non ho il coraggio di mollare tutto il mio progetto di vita che avevo fatto da 14 anni a questa parte, ma al tempo stesso sono atratto da una possibile nuova vita, sopratutto non posso fare a meno del mio nuovo amore. Ho provato a rientrare, a resistere e a cercare di allontanarla. Sto malissimo all'idea di non averla piu', di non poterla abbracciare piu'. Come si fa a capire se e' amore e se vale la pena lanciarsi in questa nuova opportunita' che la vita mi sta offrendo?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Settembre 2016)

*....*



Francecast ha detto:


> Sono davvero nella cacca fino al collo.
> Non ho il coraggio di mollare tutto il mio progetto di vita che avevo fatto da 14 anni a questa parte, ma al tempo stesso sono atratto da una possibile nuova vita, sopratutto non posso fare a meno del mio nuovo amore. Ho provato a rientrare, a resistere e a cercare di allontanarla. Sto malissimo all'idea di non averla piu', di non poterla abbracciare piu'. *Come si fa a capire se e' amore *e se vale la pena lanciarsi in questa nuova opportunita' che la vita mi sta offrendo?


purtroppo un test per capirlo non lo hanno ancora inventato... :unhappy:.... si va a intuito.. soprattutto pensando che, se ti butti nella nuova avventura,  tra 14 anni non è che sarai lì tutto tremolante in attesa di abbracciarla, mentre rientri da lavoro


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Sono davvero nella cacca fino al collo.
> Non ho il coraggio di mollare tutto il mio progetto di vita che avevo fatto da 14 anni a questa parte, ma al tempo stesso sono atratto da una possibile nuova vita, sopratutto non posso fare a meno del mio nuovo amore. Ho provato a rientrare, a resistere e a cercare di allontanarla. Sto malissimo all'idea di non averla piu', di non poterla abbracciare piu'. Come si fa a capire se e' amore e se vale la pena lanciarsi in questa nuova opportunita' che la vita mi sta offrendo?


Solo tentando la fortuna.
se ne vale la pena o meno lo scoprirai solo più avanti, ora mi sembra tu abbia forti dubbi al riguardo quindi dovresti procedere con cautela.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Sono davvero nella cacca fino al collo.
> Non ho il coraggio di mollare tutto il mio progetto di vita che avevo fatto da 14 anni a questa parte, ma al tempo stesso sono atratto da una possibile nuova vita, sopratutto non posso fare a meno del mio nuovo amore. Ho provato a rientrare, a resistere e a cercare di allontanarla. Sto malissimo all'idea di non averla piu', di non poterla abbracciare piu'. Come si fa a capire se e' amore e se vale la pena lanciarsi in questa nuova opportunita' che la vita mi sta offrendo?


Boh io continuo a pensare che prima bisognerebbe capire cosa non si vuole e poi eventualmente pensare a cosa si potrebbe avere
Cioè, a me fa specie che se avessi la certezza che con l'altra funzionasse lasceresti subito la tua compagna


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Sono davvero nella cacca fino al collo.
> Non ho il coraggio di mollare tutto il mio progetto di vita che avevo fatto da 14 anni a questa parte, ma al tempo stesso sono atratto da una possibile nuova vita, sopratutto non posso fare a meno del mio nuovo amore. Ho provato a rientrare, a resistere e a cercare di allontanarla. Sto malissimo all'idea di non averla piu', di non poterla abbracciare piu'. Come si fa a capire se e' amore e se vale la pena lanciarsi in questa nuova opportunita' che la vita mi sta offrendo?


Ribadiamo come premessa che non devi separarti per, ma separati da.
Io penso che se ci si tradisce vicendevolmente l'amore non c'è più.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che se ci si tradisce vicendevolmente l'amore non c'è più.


Dipende dai 'tradimenti', a mio modesto avviso.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Dipende dai 'tradimenti', a mio modesto avviso.


L'amore come lo intendo io. Naturalmente c'è sempre sottinteso "secondo me"


----------



## disincantata (7 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'amore come lo intendo io. Naturalmente c'è sempre sottinteso "secondo me"



Anche secondo me.


Temporale e vento insieme, sveglia dalle 4.


----------



## ologramma (7 Settembre 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> 
> Temporale e vento insieme, sveglia dalle 4.


buon giorno  qui c'è silenzio ma le previsioni danno pioggia


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Settembre 2016)

Ne ho lette tante. Ma questa storia, scritta con una lucidità impressionante mi ha lasciato un senso doloroso per te. Mi dispiace. Credo che per te non ci sia altro che voltare pagina, non vendere case, trova altre soluzioni.
La scusa della nonna è agghiacciante. Speriamo che tu non sia vittima del : i parenti sapevano e te no.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Settembre 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Sono davvero nella cacca fino al collo.
> Non ho il coraggio di mollare tutto il mio progetto di vita che avevo fatto da 14 anni a questa parte, ma al tempo stesso sono atratto da una possibile nuova vita, sopratutto non posso fare a meno del mio nuovo amore. Ho provato a rientrare, a resistere e a cercare di allontanarla. Sto malissimo all'idea di non averla piu', di non poterla abbracciare piu'. Come si fa a capire se e' amore e se vale la pena lanciarsi in questa nuova opportunita' che la vita mi sta offrendo?


Ciao, ho letto la tua storia. Senti, le separazioni sono brutte cose ma mi pare che non abbiate più molta scelta; siete ancora giovani, rischiereste di vivere il resto della vita ad odiarvi e tradirvi. E separandoti daresti anche un segnale alla tua nuova donna che giustamente, trattandosi di amore, vorrebbe una situazione chiara. Ma da lì a rimettere su famiglia :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: mamma mia! Pensaci bene! In fin dei conti, lei, a fronte del tuo gesto risolutore potrebbe, sempre per il suddetto amore, accontonare temporaneamente il suo desiderio di famiglia.
Sinceramente, da uomo a uomo , ma tu c'hai proprio voglia di levarti da un casino per infilarti in un altro?:saggio:


----------



## Amarax (11 Settembre 2016)

mmm...
non mi convince questa storia. :facepalm:


----------



## Francecast (11 Settembre 2016)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ne ho lette tante. Ma questa storia, scritta con una lucidità impressionante mi ha lasciato un senso doloroso per te. Mi dispiace. Credo che per te non ci sia altro che voltare pagina, non vendere case, trova altre soluzioni.
> La scusa della nonna è agghiacciante. Speriamo che tu non sia vittima del : i parenti sapevano e te no.



E' stato molto doloroso si, ancora soffro sia per quello che e' successo sia per la mia situazione attuale.
Nessuno sa nulla, ne amici ne parenti.


----------



## Francecast (11 Settembre 2016)

Amarax ha detto:


> mmm...
> non mi convince questa storia. :facepalm:


In che senso?


----------



## Francecast (12 Settembre 2016)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao, ho letto la tua storia. Senti, le separazioni sono brutte cose ma mi pare che non abbiate più molta scelta; siete ancora giovani, rischiereste di vivere il resto della vita ad odiarvi e tradirvi. E separandoti daresti anche un segnale alla tua nuova donna che giustamente, trattandosi di amore, vorrebbe una situazione chiara. Ma da lì a rimettere su famiglia :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy: mamma mia! Pensaci bene! In fin dei conti, lei, a fronte del tuo gesto risolutore potrebbe, sempre per il suddetto amore, accontonare temporaneamente il suo desiderio di famiglia.
> Sinceramente, da uomo a uomo , ma tu c'hai proprio voglia di levarti da un casino per infilarti in un altro?:saggio:


Hai ragione, non dovrei ributtarmi a capofitto in un'altra storia, ma prendermi del tempo.
Il problema e' che mi sono innamorato, faccio fisicamente fatica a staccarmi da questa ragazza. Vorrei stare sempre con lei, mi sembra di riscoprire le cose belle del mondo attraverso i suoi occhi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Hai ragione, non dovrei ributtarmi a capofitto in un'altra storia, ma prendermi del tempo.
> Il problema e' che mi sono innamorato, faccio fisicamente fatica a staccarmi da questa ragazza. Vorrei stare sempre con lei, mi sembra di riscoprire le cose belle del mondo attraverso i suoi occhi.


Io penso che nessuno ci può garantire nulla e nemmeno noi possiamo garantire la continuità dei sentimenti. Possiamo solo impegnarci.
Certamente, dopo la fine di una storia, non si ha tanta voglia di rischiare un altro buco nell'acqua, ma non c'è che da rischiare!


----------



## Francecast (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che nessuno ci può garantire nulla e nemmeno noi possiamo garantire la continuità dei sentimenti. Possiamo solo impegnarci.
> Certamente, dopo la fine di una storia, non si ha tanta voglia di rischiare un altro buco nell'acqua, ma non c'è che da rischiare!


Ormai non posso fare a meno di lei... ma non so come gestire la mia vita. Non vorrei lasciare la casa che ho appena comprato e che tra l'altro e' invendibile, non vorrei lasciare mio figlio...
Un sentimento predomina ora: paura
Paura di fare soffrire tante persone e di soffrire io, qualsiasi scelta faccia


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> Ormai non posso fare a meno di lei... ma non so come gestire la mia vita. Non vorrei lasciare la casa che ho appena comprato e che tra l'altro e' invendibile, non vorrei lasciare mio figlio...
> Un sentimento predomina ora: paura
> Paura di fare soffrire tante persone e di soffrire io, qualsiasi scelta faccia


Una delle cose che mi ha fatto diventare più furibonda quando ho scoperto di essere tradita è stato sentirmi dire "ma io non volevo fare soffrire nessuno".
Io credo che non voler fare soffrire sia la forma più grave di egoismo e vigliaccheria.
Si sceglie quello che si ritiene la cosa migliore e ci si assumono le responsabilità conseguenti anche di aver procurato dolore. 
Il dolore che hai provato tu non è derivato proprio dalla vigliaccheria di scegliere per sé senza il coraggio della chiarezza e delle conseguenze?


----------



## Leda (16 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una delle cose che mi ha fatto diventare più furibonda quando ho scoperto di essere tradita è stato sentirmi dire "ma io non volevo fare soffrire nessuno".
> Io credo che non voler fare soffrire sia la forma più grave di egoismo e vigliaccheria.
> Si sceglie quello che si ritiene la cosa migliore e ci si assumono le responsabilità conseguenti anche di aver procurato dolore.
> Il dolore che hai provato tu non è derivato proprio dalla vigliaccheria di scegliere per sé senza il coraggio della chiarezza e delle conseguenze?


Quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## Maestrale1 (17 Ottobre 2016)

*secondo me*

hai sbagliato approccio con lei. Io non ho titoli per criticare visto che nelle ultime settimane mi sono incasinato da solo e non sono sposato, ma ripeto con lei hai sbagliato visto che ha reiterato.Un traditore vive un sogno e tu da quel sogno devi svegliarlo immediatamente e far capire che rischia( sempre che nn sia quello che vuole, farsi scoprire e lasciarti ...ma è un' altra storia).Quando fermai la mia ex sulla porta di casa mentre era diretta ad un apputamento con lui, la fermai e affrontai subito. Le dissi che sapevo, sapevo che non usciva con le amiche. Che era libera di uscire ma sarebbe uscita per sempre, se non fosse uscita " forse" avremmo potuto recuperare. *Forse*, perchè comunque non la volevo più vedere per un po' , soffrivo e probabilmente non l avrei perdonata( come è stato). Che andavo a dormire in albergo e che qualsiasi cosa avesse deciso di fare, al mio ritorno, non volevo più nè lei nè nessura cosa sua o che mi ricordasse lei, anche l hard disck con le ns foto. Poi non la prdonai ma misi dei paletti subito....se fossi stato più accondiscente non sarebbe uscita quella sera ma magari il giorno dopo.


----------



## Francecast (17 Ottobre 2016)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> hai sbagliato approccio con lei. Io non ho titoli per criticare visto che nelle ultime settimane mi sono incasinato da solo e non sono sposato, ma ripeto con lei hai sbagliato visto che ha reiterato.Un traditore vive un sogno e tu da quel sogno devi svegliarlo immediatamente e far capire che rischia( sempre che nn sia quello che vuole, farsi scoprire e lasciarti ...ma è un' altra storia).Quando fermai la mia ex sulla porta di casa mentre era diretta ad un apputamento con lui, la fermai e affrontai subito. Le dissi che sapevo, sapevo che non usciva con le amiche. Che era libera di uscire ma sarebbe uscita per sempre, se non fosse uscita " forse" avremmo potuto recuperare. *Forse*, perchè comunque non la volevo più vedere per un po' , soffrivo e probabilmente non l avrei perdonata( come è stato). Che andavo a dormire in albergo e che qualsiasi cosa avesse deciso di fare, al mio ritorno, non volevo più nè lei nè nessura cosa sua o che mi ricordasse lei, anche l hard disck con le ns foto. Poi non la prdonai ma misi dei paletti subito....se fossi stato più accondiscente non sarebbe uscita quella sera ma magari il giorno dopo.


In che senso?? Appena ho saputo l'ho fermata costringendola a scegliere... e lei ha scelto di restare. Io all'epoca ero frastornato e non volevo prendere decisioni affrettate. Considera che eravamo stati benissimo per 14 anni !!! Ora la situazione e' questa: lei vorrebbe che la perdonassi e che tornassi a fare il marito perfetto, lei perdonerebbe la mia storia. Io sono indeciso e non so se iniziare il dramma del divorzio, lasciare casa nuova appena comprata, lasciare figli... per una ragazza che mi piace molto, ma che conosco relativamente poco....


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2016)

Francecast ha detto:


> In che senso?? Appena ho saputo l'ho fermata costringendola a scegliere... e lei ha scelto di restare. Io all'epoca ero frastornato e non volevo prendere decisioni affrettate. Considera che eravamo stati benissimo per 14 anni !!! Ora la situazione e' questa: lei vorrebbe che la perdonassi e che tornassi a fare il marito perfetto, lei perdonerebbe la mia storia. Io sono indeciso e non so se iniziare il dramma del divorzio, lasciare casa nuova appena comprata, lasciare figli... per una ragazza che mi piace molto, ma che conosco relativamente poco....


una ragazza che ti piace molto ma che conosci poco è un salto nel vuoto, se pensi di separarti per iniziare una nuova relazione devi essere certissimo dei sentimenti che nutri per la nuova compagna.


----------



## stany (20 Maggio 2017)

Francecast ha detto:


> In che senso?? Appena ho saputo l'ho fermata costringendola a scegliere... e lei ha scelto di restare. Io all'epoca ero frastornato e non volevo prendere decisioni affrettate. Considera che eravamo stati benissimo per 14 anni !!! Ora la situazione e' questa: lei vorrebbe che la perdonassi e che tornassi a fare il marito perfetto, lei perdonerebbe la mia storia. Io sono indeciso e non so se iniziare il dramma del divorzio, lasciare casa nuova appena comprata, lasciare figli... per una ragazza che mi piace molto, ma che conosco relativamente poco....


Com'è finita la storia?


----------



## twinpeaks (20 Maggio 2017)

Francecast ha detto:


> Forse non sono ancora pronto ad affrontare tutto il dolore della separazione. *Penso allo sguardo di mio figlio quando gli dirò che papà non si sveglierà più con lui a preparare la colazione*.
> Ma se poi questa indecisione mi facesse perdere la mia giovane ragazza?  mi sentirei di aver perso la seconda occasione della mia vita.


Pensa anche allo sguardo di tuo figlio quando gli dirai che ha un nuovo fratellino, però la mamma è diversa.
Guarda che non è possibile "rifarsi" una vita, la vita è sempre quella, una. Prima di fare figli con la nuova compagna, se ti metti con lei, vivici insieme, e anzitutto cerca tu una stabilità emotiva che non hai.


----------



## fiorediloto1309 (20 Maggio 2017)

Fossi in te lascerei la.moglie di cui nn puoi più fidarti ma lascerei anche perdere per ora l'accasarsi con la nuova ragazza. Sei arrabbiato e deluso, un nuovo "amore" può sembrarti la soluzione ma magari si tratta solo di un palliativo. 
Riesci a prendere tempo? A stare da solo e cercare di riflettere lucidamente su cosa per te potrebbe essere meglio?


----------



## infinity (21 Maggio 2017)

*Scusate*

Ma il post è vecchio!!!
Francecast non c'è!
L'ultimo Post e di Fiammetta , e se non sbaglio è del ottobre 2016.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> Ma il post è vecchio!!!
> Francecast non c'è!
> L'ultimo Post e di Fiammetta , e se non sbaglio è del ottobre 2016.


Non c'è  problema si può intervenire comunque


----------



## infinity (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non c'è  problema si può intervenire comunque


ciao Fiammetta .
Si lo so che si può intervenire .
Pero manca l'utente che ha iniziato la sua storia , non ha senso, secondo me .
E solo una mia riflesione.
Scusatemi .
Buona domenica .


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> ciao Fiammetta .
> Si lo so che si può intervenire .
> Pero manca l'utente che ha iniziato la sua storia , non ha senso, secondo me .
> E solo una mia riflesione.
> ...


Buona domenica


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buona domenica


Si raschiava il barile.....ora c'è fulminato a ravvivare il forum


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si raschiava il barile.....ora c'è fulminato a ravvivare il forum


Con francescat si raschiava il barile ? 
Fulminato se vuole ravvivare, scriverà: )


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con francescat si raschiava il barile ?
> Fulminato se vuole ravvivare, scriverà: )


Se intervenite su un vecchio 3D?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se intervenite su un vecchio 3D?


Ma dai per chi entra da poco e girella  per orientarsi capita di quotare 3D vecchi
Io dopo poco che ero arrivata wuotai un 3D di un anno prima 
Considera che la maggior parte non vengono chiusi


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma dai per chi entra da poco e girella  per orientarsi capita di quotare 3D vecchi
> Io dopo poco che ero arrivata wuotai un 3D di un anno prima
> Considera che la maggior parte non vengono chiusi


Guardare la data dell'ultimo post, no?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Guardare la data dell'ultimo post, no?


Blaise tesoruccio :inlove:  attirano più i contenuti e le storie che le date 
E poi mica si marciscono le storie vecchie se serve riaprire per confrontarsi è  ok


----------



## Blaise53 (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Blaise tesoruccio :inlove:  attirano più i contenuti e le storie che le date
> E poi mica si marciscono le storie vecchie se serve riaprire per confrontarsi è  ok


Però sono poche le storie con un "finale". Vedi per esempio pistacchio tanta roba e poi? Puff scomparso. Forse serve a qualcun altr* che si identifica e prosegue.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Però sono poche le storie con un "finale". Vedi per esempio pistacchio tanta roba e poi? Puff scomparso. Forse serve a qualcun altr* che si identifica e prosegue.


Capita anche questo 
Ci sono alcuni che entrano agganciadosi ad una storia e solo in seguito raccontano di sé


----------



## infinity (21 Maggio 2017)

Per esempio io


----------



## stany (21 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Blaise tesoruccio :inlove:  attirano più i contenuti e le storie che le date
> E poi mica si marciscono le storie vecchie se serve riaprire per confrontarsi è  ok


Vero! Vero anche che si stava languendo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vero! Vero anche che si stava languendo.


È il periodo dell'anno. Si vede che il bel tempo fa uscire :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2017)

infinity ha detto:


> Per esempio io


appunto: )



stany ha detto:


> Vero! Vero anche che si stava languendo.


Io, per esempio, sono stata nell'ultimo mese poco presente per problemi vari e capita


----------



## Francecast (24 Maggio 2017)

Sono tornato comunque!! E la situazione e' quasi la stessa


----------



## Francecast (24 Maggio 2017)

In realta' ho quasi maturato la decisione di andare a vivere da lei, ormai penso di poter essere felice solo con lei


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2017)

Francecast ha detto:


> In realta' ho quasi maturato la decisione di andare a vivere da lei, ormai penso di poter essere felice solo con lei


dalla giovane compagna intendi?


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dalla giovane compagna intendi?


Beh sicuramente. Altrimenti che fa il cornuto contento?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh sicuramente. Altrimenti che fa il cornuto contento?


perché no!  Se la nuova compagna è molto giovane sai com'è.....


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché no!  Se la nuova compagna è molto giovane sai com'è.....


Non è che con la nuova fa il cornuto contento, se resta con la moglie allora si. Poi in seguito chi lo sa


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è che con la nuova fa il cornuto contento, se resta con la moglie allora si. Poi in seguito chi lo sa


va beh a questo punto hanno pareggiato, però se è troppo giovane io ci andrei piano


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Fino a quando a un certo punto lei se ne uscì con una richiesta inusuale accompagnata da spiegazioni incoerenti.


Quale ?


----------



## Francecast (24 Settembre 2017)

Aggiornamento: divorzio in atto. Mi sono trasferito dalla mia giovane ragazza.


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Settembre 2017)

Francecast ha detto:


> Aggiornamento: divorzio in atto. Mi sono trasferito dalla mia giovane ragazza.


Auguri e figli maschi.....a proposito i figli?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2017)

Francecast ha detto:


> Aggiornamento: divorzio in atto. Mi sono trasferito dalla mia giovane ragazza.


 buona fortuna, non ti dimenticare dei figli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Auguri e figli maschi.....a proposito i figli?


ogni tanto la vediamo allo stesso modo


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ogni tanto la vediamo allo stesso modo


....ogni tanto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Settembre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ....ogni tanto?


  .....


----------



## GiovanniRossi (24 Settembre 2017)

@_Francecast_

Una curiosità, ovviamente relativa alla mia situazione piú che alla tua. 
Cose si prova nel "sesso vendicativo"? Nelle storie che hai avutodopo il tradimento.
Aiutano a ritrovare se stessi? Pensi abbiano compromesso il rapporto che cercavi di salvare?

Grazie per i consigli


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Settembre 2017)

Francecast ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> ho letto qualche discussione su questo forum e mi siete sembrate persone equilibrate, in grado di aiutare compagni di sventura, per cui voglio raccontarvi la mia storia sperando di ricevere empatia e magari qualche consiglio spassionato.
> Ero un uomo felice, fino a due anni fa.
> Avevo una bella famiglia, una moglie molto carina, di cui ero innamorato, due figli, che adoro, amici comuni, parenti accettabili, casa, un ottimo lavoro, insomma tutto filava liscio e regolare.
> ...


Ammazza che mischione! Soldi sesso sentimenti pieni di vita, responsabilità verso i figli. Mica male come carico di stress! Terapia e consulenti già passati, sei il tipo che se non costruisce si sente male. Visto che conosci una che compra una casa da un miliardo al mese di mutuo forse è il caso che passi alla razionalizzazione. Metti una serie di punti. Il rapporto con i tuoi figli è il rapporto con i figli.
 io l'unica domanda che mi vorrei in questa fase é quanta gente a debba pagare perché tua moglie ti ha messo le corna.
Le tue storie di passaggio, i tuoi figli, la moglie depressa e ansiogena che comunque non lasci.
Il mio punto di vista é che l'unico rapporto che va salvaguardato a prescindere è quello con i figli. Gli altri se ne possono andare affanculo.
Metti le cose in priorità e sistemale. Poi ti rilassi


----------



## Francecast (21 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> buona fortuna, non ti dimenticare dei figli.


Grazie ragazzi, mi avete dato una mano a sfogarmi e condividere perlomeno.
Sono quasi arrivato alla separazione consensuale con avvocati al lavoro... nel frattempo vivo con la mia bellissima ragazza e abbiamo progetti di matrimonio... i miei ragazzi stanno bene e spesso sono da noi.


----------



## disincantata (21 Gennaio 2018)

Francecast ha detto:


> Grazie ragazzi, mi avete dato una mano a sfogarmi e condividere perlomeno.
> Sono quasi arrivato alla separazione consensuale con avvocati al lavoro... nel frattempo vivo con la mia bellissima ragazza e abbiamo progetti di matrimonio... i miei ragazzi stanno bene e spesso sono da noi.



Non corri un po troppo a pensare gia' ad un matrimonio?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Gennaio 2018)

Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene


----------

